# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Helder bloed plassen een dag na de seks

## lizwijnakker

Dit is me nog niet eerder overkomen maar in mijn nieuwe relatie heb ik een dag na de seks helder bloed bij het plassen. Verder tijdens de seks heb ik nergens last van. We doen het wel harder dan ik normaal gewend ben. Zou iemand mij hier misschien een verklaring bij kunnen geven. Als ik het bloed bij het plassen heb kan ik ook niet goed uitplassen en moet ik dus 10 keer kort achter elkaar. Erg vervelend. Het lijkt een beetje op blaasontsteking.
ik hoop hier een antwoord op te krijgen en een oplossing 
groetjes Liz :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## luna400

hoi lizwijnakker ,ik heb presies het zelfde ,ook nog nooit eerder gehad bij relaties .meestal heb ik bloed bij de urine een dag na vrijen en ook sypthomen van een blaasontsteking ,ik heb mijn urine weg gebracht maar heel vreemd de bac van een blaasontsteking zat er niet in ,ik heb alsnog kuurtje gehad volgende week terug voor verder onderzoek ,mischien kan ik je dan meer vertellen

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Liz èn Luna: Als het geen blaasontsteking is kan het komen door het vrijen.....

ik heb er eens over gelezen, èn gehoord!....nà de sex goed uitplassen, kantel je bekken op de toilet, en hang iets voorover  :Big Grin:  neem er even de tijd voor, dus niet snel, snel,....je wassen, en goed water drinken dan plas je dat weer uit, dat schijnt beter te zijn....òòk is soms een vaginale douche handig om te gebruiken na die tijd dat helpt het natuurlijke evenwicht van de vagina te herstellen....Lactacyd heb ik zelf altijd in huis...het geeft tevens een fijn en schoon gevoel om dat af en toe te gebruiken....het hoeft niet, maar het kàn wel....de meningen zijn daar verschillend over....je kan ook alleen spoelen met water...normaliter moet een vagina uit zichzelf de zuurgraad in je vagina herstellen, maar dat is lang niet bij iederen hetzelfde.... www.lactacyd.nl daar kun je op kijken wellicht? op een bepaalde leeftijd heb ik er veel last van gehad maar door deze tips in acht te nemen èn van een dokter gehoord kwam het helemaal goed....succes Lady's....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## luna400

je zeg lactacyd ik gebruik dat ook altijd en ze raden mij dus af omdat mijn zuurtegraad hier door ontregeld word??maar je zou toch denken waarom bloed het??

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luna: Ik heb verschillende meningen gehoord, maar "mijn" arts zei dat het ik rustig kon gebruiken....fijn zelfs....je kan het toch ook gebruiken na de sex alleen? en wie is "ZE" iedereen schreeuwt altijd maar, ga af op je eigen ervaringen...er staat op de verpakking dat het "niet" je zuurgraad ontregeld...lees het maar in de winkel als je het thuis niet meer hebt....welles/nietes, iedereen heeft ene mening...je kan ook alleen water in dat plastic ding doen, dat is òòk al fijn....

bloed na de sex....het ligt aan de hoeveelheid lijkt mij....geen blaasontsteking, dus iets anders....je vagina is natuurlijk gevoelig, èn het ligt misschien aan de vrijpartij....wilde/ruige sex of whatever, er kan natuurlijk lichtjes iets beschadigd zijn...dat moet dan wel na een dagje ophouden.. :Embarrassment: ..òf heb je een te lichte pil?...doorbraakbloedingen....als het niet snel ophoud, Raadpleeg dan je arts....dààr zijn ze voor....sterkte meid....prettige dag verder... :Wink: 

Groetjessssssssss

----------


## luna400

elisabeth 9 hoi ,ja weet het mensen zeggen zoveel ik vind het ook altijd een proper gevoel geven .eerste dag was het best veel ook pijn in mijn onderbuik nu nog wat maar bloed niet meer.ruige sex?ja maar dan had ik het toch vaker moeten hebben dit is de eerste x .mijn vriend heeft een x na sex bloed in sperma en urine .ook nooit achter gekomen waar het presies vandaan komt ,thanks

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey Luna...doe maar gewoon wat "jij" goed vindt met de Lactacyd....ik had ook vaak en veel pijn in mijn onderbuik...de ène vrouw is gevoeliger dan de andere, daar kan je niets aan doen....na een dagje wordt dat beter.....èn ik dronk altijd veel water zodat ik minder kans kreeg op ontstekingen èn blaasontsteking...sommigen dingen lossen vanzelf op, daar is niet altijd een antwoord op!!!!..fijne dag en een gezellig weekend Luna....
je kunt altijd wat vragen...dagggggggg  :Big Grin: 

Liefs van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## luna400

ik ga maandag toch ff naar de dokter ,ik heb relatie gestopt net ik hoor dat hij zich ook bezig hou met mannen ,ff laten testen thanks

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luna: Misschien wel moeilijk maar dapper dat je dat gedaan hebt met die vriend...wees zuinig op jezelf....Groetjes...èn een prettig weekend... :Embarrassment: ..

----------


## luna400

ja die tekst van jou had ik al eerder gezien ,als ik er zelf niet onder door wil gaan moet ik wel stoppen ,al zal het ff moeilijk zijn he jij ook prettig weekend

----------


## Elisabeth9

Weet je Luna..."jij" beslist wat je wèl en nièt wil....een mens kan zijn kop in het zand steken en dat is moeilijk, maar een mens een kan ook proberen eerlijk te zijn tegen over zichzelf....dat gevoel is nooit van de ene op de andere dag...misschien heb je al vaker het idee en gevoel gehad dat er iets niet klopt en dat jij je niet HAPPY voelt....denk er gerust over....je hoeft een relatie niet te stoppen...je kan het bepraten samen of elkaar eventjes los laten.."jij" bepaald wat je wilt, je kunt altijd nog stoppen...mensen kunnen veranderen....soms willen mannen en vrouwen alles uitproberen...ze willen sex ervaren met mannen èn met vrouwen....sterkte met alles, de tijd zal leren wat je wilt en moet gaan doen!!! het heeft geen haast....doegieeeeeeeeee Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment: 

ps: ik ben soms ook een enorme kluns wat mannen betreft...vandaag wil èn denk ik dit, èn morgen weer dat...pfffffffffff lekker onhandig toch? maar als ik "echt" van een man hou dan probeer ik daar voor te vechten!!!!  :Big Grin:  Mijn leven loopt niet over rozen wat de Liefde betreft..het was èn is moeilijk, maar ik probeer positief te zijn.... :Wink:

----------

